

Why Does America Hate Me? - pfcwt
http://muslimyouhate.blogspot.com/2012/03/why-does-america-hate-me.html

======
lorddfg
America hates you because you're a moron who thinks that it's right to stop in
public places and preach your Religion and before you go ahead and pull that
you don't know about being a Muslim, I was born a Muslim, I still live in a
Muslim Country and I know more about Islam than you ever will know. My family
comprises of diehard Muslims and you know what, even though I come from a very
religious background, I would still never do what majority of Muslims do.
Cheat, lie and basically act like idiots or hate infidels or Jews.

I am honestly tired of this, you get the OMG angry stare because you deserve
it, and you get bumped by people because you went out of your way to show
everyone you're a Muslim. It’s not their fault if your fellow brethren are
hell bend of bombing them, try coming to Pakistan with your white man
attitude, everyone will be sizing you up and finding ways to exploit you or
kidnap you for ransom.

If you're a Muslim it doesn't mean you're special, as much as you want to hide
it, you hate infidels, you would cut them off given a chance. Sure we can say
it's a religion that is peaceful, BS bro. Religion is great for guiding
people, and it’s an amazing tool when used correctly, which in this case it
doesn’t.

In short, America doesn't hate you, you hate yourself and you hate everyone
else. I suggest you move to Qatar or Pakistan, you will feel at home here and
before you begin to bitch about more, Christian in Pakistan are treated the
same way maids in the movie The Help are treated. Muslims are racists as well.

I am technically a Muslim but I was lucky to be part of something else,
something much bigger than one religion. For me everyone is equal, your race,
your religion doesn't matter. If I hate you it's only because you did
something that deserve my negative attention. That doesn’t mean Americans are
awesome, no they’re idiots as well. Well, majority of them are idiots but you
get that everywhere. Stop pulling the religion card, if you’re such a devoted
Muslim, go in the cave and look for guidance there, leave the rest of us
alone. Is that hard?

~~~
pfcwt
I don't agree. I stopped to pray in that airport because it was time to pray
and I knew I'd miss the prayer time if I didn't pray there in the airport. I
wasn't showing off for anyone other than Allah.

And I don't claim to be a diehard Muslim. I'm a convert. I have no idea how
much I don't know about Islam - which is probably a lot. But I do know that I
love being Muslim more than I love being American - and America hates me for
it.

-WT

~~~
lorddfg
Try skipping one whole day of prayer, I am pretty sure ALLAH can forgive you
for it. I mean listen to yourself. You DON'T NEED RELIGION to live a decent
life. Stop being a damn zombie.I don't know how the hell you got the idea that
Islam is going to help you out.

Try moving to an Islamic Country, only then you will understand my simple yet
logical point of view.

~~~
pfcwt
Believe me man. If I could afford to move to a Muslim Country I probably
would. God knows they hate me, and other Muslims, in America.

~~~
lorddfg
They will hate you more here. You have no idea how badly you're pwning
yourself.

~~~
pfcwt
What are you talking about? You say you're in Pakistan. That's a Muslim
country. Why would I, a Muslim, be hated in Pakistan?

It has to be better than being in a place where Islam itself is seen as the
enemy and you're not allowed to practice your religion openly without
harassment or the threat of violence.

~~~
lorddfg
Well, it's the same in Pakistan, but here they will kill you or at best beat
the hell out of you. You get treated the same way as non-Muslims get treated
in Pakistan. Oh btw, if you're a Muslim and plan to switch, you pretty much
tell everyone to axe you.

So much for being an awesome religion.

